# Phoenix Pro-Would You Buy One?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Review: Phoenix Pro Guitar Plugin Turns Hacks into Shredders - Review - macProVideo.com Hub
[h=1]Review: Phoenix Pro Guitar Plugin Turns Hacks into Shredders[/h]
When Phoenix Digital Audio Teknologies product specialist Klaus Borrman invited me to try out a beta of Phoenix Pro I have to say I was a bit skeptical, and apprehensive. The company (based in Cologne) have made some pretty bold claims regarding their flagship plugin and the technology that drives it.

Phoenix Pro is billed as a ‘Dynamic Phrase Modeler’ and is aimed squarely at the guitar market. Using a type of granular synthesis and enhanced spectral analysis, Phoenix Pro can correct pitch and timing issues on the fly (with only 4ms latency) to a DI’ed guitar signal. This however is just the tip of the iceberg.

[video=youtube;sNiQt8QLEiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNiQt8QLEiA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

<a href="http://www.macprovideo.com/hub/review-2/review-phoenix-pro-guitar-plugin-turns-hacks-into-shredders">http://www.macprovideo.com/hub/review-2/review-phoenix-pro-guitar-plugin-turns-hacks-into-shredders<br></a><br><h1 class="postHdr" style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); text-shadow: rgb(238, 238, 238) 0px 1px 1px; font-size: 2.4em; line-height: 1.2em; font-family: HelveticaNeue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; ">Review: Phoenix Pro Guitar Plugin Turns Hacks into Shredders</h1><br><span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: HelveticaNeue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 16px; line-height: 24px; text-align: justify; ">When Phoenix Digital Audio Teknologies product specialist Klaus Borrman invited me to try out a beta of Phoenix Pro I have to say I was a bit skeptical, and apprehensive. The company (based in Cologne) have made some pretty bold claims regarding their flagship plugin and the technology that drives it.<br></span><br><span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: HelveticaNeue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 16px; line-height: 24px; text-align: justify; ">Phoenix Pro is billed as a ‘Dynamic Phrase Modeler’ and is aimed squarely at the guitar market. Using a type of granular synthesis and enhanced spectral analysis, Phoenix Pro can correct pitch and timing issues on the fly (with only 4ms latency) to a DI’ed guitar signal. This however is just the tip of the iceberg.</span><br><br>[video=youtube;sNiQt8QLEiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNiQt8QLEiA&amp;amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't people just want to learn how to play and sing anymore?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Doesn't anybody want to learn to actually play and sing anymore?"


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

LOL!!! 

That was great.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That kind of seems like cheating to me.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

It would be a good tool. I don't know how many grocery store chains would use this in their final product commercials ... probably all of them


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Surely this is a Late April Fools joke right?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Surely this is a Late April Fools joke right? Tell me it's a joke.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> Surely this is a Late April Fools joke right? Tell me it's a joke.


That was my initial thought, but who knows these days.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

April fool

I don't listen to music anymore. 

I have my computer do it for me.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...yup. note the date, which is rather conspicuously placed.

love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I want one of those plug-ins that corrects "man" behaviour so that it tracks "woman" expectations better. The knob on the right could have settings like intimate, couch potato, at in-laws, at parents, at work, with his friends, with her friends, etc., instead of funk, country, pop, blues, etc. The dexterity control would be replaced with a spontaneity control. I think most men, given the choice between doing or saying the wrong thing in the presence of their better half, or playing a wrong note, could live with the flubbed note very easily, but wouldn't be allowed any sound sleep for days if they screwed up..


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> Surely this is a Late April Fools joke right? Tell me it's a joke.


Yes, it is. But it had me fooled. The only thing that made me wonder was the date of 2013. 

I still don't think I would want one even if it was available. It would take all the fun out of learning.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I bought one last week. Full report forthcoming!


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I want one of those plug-ins that corrects "man" behaviour so that it tracks "woman" expectations better. The knob on the right could have settings like intimate, couch potato, at in-laws, at parents, at work, with his friends, with her friends, etc., instead of funk, country, pop, blues, etc. The dexterity control would be replaced with a spontaneity control. I think most men, given the choice between doing or saying the wrong thing in the presence of their better half, or playing a wrong note, could live with the flubbed note very easily, but wouldn't be allowed any sound sleep for days if they screwed up..


+1:food-smiley-004:


----------

